# Scrim Painting



## molloe90 (Jan 29, 2007)

My high school is putting on Once Upon A Mattress, and we wanted to paint the scrim with the logo. We also want to have the beginning ballet (if any of you know the show) behind the scrim lit from behind, so it is in silhouette. We currently have a shark-tooth scrim, and I was wondering what would be the best paint to use for that purpose. It would also be nice if it wasn't permanent, but that's not a necessity


----------



## Van (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey, Your'e new so I'll cut you some slack. There is a great feature on here, just to the right of center up top there, it's called the "Search button" You will find an extensive discussion on this subject posted at the end of last year. You might find it enlightening. 
Let me give a quick summation however,
Yes you can paint scrim.
No you cannot paint a scrim without it being permanent.
Any typical scenic paint will do it.
Yes you can use your good old latex based paints that you get at Home Depot.


Good luck.


----------



## Footer (Jan 29, 2007)

Painting a scrim is rather easy to do, though the material used are a bit different. First, you will want to use either dyes or good quality scenic paint (though any paint will work if propely thinned). You want to actually change the color of the fabric, not wrap the fabric in color. Hudson sprayers work great on scrims. I would suggest laying down some type of paper backing to paint on so the scrim does not stick to your floor. Also, be sure that whatever paint you decide to use is thin enough that it does not fill in the holes of the scrim. As far a removing the paint later... not going to happen. Painted scrims can be a lot of fun to use, and can make some stunning stage pictures if used correctly (and lit correctly).

....and van beat me too it...


----------



## Van (Jan 29, 2007)

Footer4321 said:


> ....and van beat me too it...


 
Sorry I was bored I've been drawing all day and needed to take a break. So I hit the "Control Booth" tab on my IE7 ....


----------



## soundlight (Jan 29, 2007)

<hijack> IE7? What kind of crazy person are you?!?! Get yourself firefox! Mouse Gestures, Color Picker, Colorful Tabs, Forecast Fox, AdBlock, and all that fun stuff! What is this coming to? Get firefox!!</hijack>

Ya. Many threads exist about the scrim painting topic, search the forums. Usually works really well. We'll pardon you for not searching since you are new, but the punishment is usually being dangled upside down from your toes over a pot of stinky, boiling oil (_not_).


----------



## Van (Jan 29, 2007)

soundlight said:


> <hijack> We'll pardon you for not searching since you are new, but the punishment is usually being dangled upside down from your toes over a pot of stinky, boiling oil (_not_).


 
or being forced to use firefox hehehehehehe 

Ok ok no more OS wars No more browser wars.


----------



## Footer (Jan 29, 2007)

Van said:


> or being forced to use firefox hehehehehehe
> Ok ok no more OS wars No more browser wars.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9BON5nd8Fg


----------



## soundlight (Jan 29, 2007)

OK footer, you win the official "make steven happy" award today! That's going in bookmarks here, and down the rest of my hall. Needless to say, we all use firefox. (We like toasting other browsers for fun, as the video demonstrates).

EDIT: Footer, you also win one of the first "joke that makes steven laugh more than twenty consecutive times" awards. (I'm bored, I have no homework, there is no rehearsal, and I've got a bunch of firefox users in my room).


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 30, 2007)

Van said:


> or being forced to use firefox hehehehehehe
> Ok ok no more OS wars No more browser wars.



Van this isn't a browser war. It's an intervention. We care Van. We want what's best for you and we just can't stand to see you keep using IE. I used to use IE too, but I've been clean for 4 months now. It's not easy sometimes but my head is so much clearer now... and so is my typing thanks to the built in spell checker... you're a strong man Van. We all respect you and your knowledge. But you can be so much more. Don't you think it's time to take the first step? Just download Firefox and check out a few plugins? It won't be long until you too will be surfing the web ad free. 

[intervention ends]

Oh yeah. Scrim painting. If you can afford it, get a big old chunk of bogus paper to put under the scrim for painting. If you can't head down to Home Depot and get one of those giant rolls of the paper that painters use to mask the floor... it's not quite as good but it's better than nothing.


----------



## ship (Jan 30, 2007)

Van said:


> or being forced to use firefox hehehehehehe
> Ok ok no more OS wars No more browser wars.



I still get to use Internet Explorer - Firefox doesn't work as well with McMaster Carr... NO! I don't want anyone telling me differently... the IT guys allow me to use IE because of problems in attempting to convert me and I ain't giving it up at this point. Like the Mail or Santa,... the McMaster Carr orders must go thru un-inturrupted no matter the recommended or "better" operating system.

Oh' yea, on scrim painting, I would think stretched and hanging would be best with a fairly dry blended paint so it doesn't follow gravity. This or at least fly the thing before dry when painting so the holes in the scrim don't get bubbles and or solid areas in it. 

Stenciling and rolling with a short nap roller should also work well. So in theory would spray painting if it's not folded up or too thick.

Hudson sprayer/sprayed on technique even air brushing being an exception in balancing small droplets with water and quick drying time.

Don't expect to clean and re-use the scrim as a scrim again. Most likely it won't survive folding up if thick, and what's on won't come off.


----------



## Van (Jan 30, 2007)

Ok Ok I know I'm a dinosaur. Just as a reference, though I steer you to the February 2007 edition of Maximum PC, where they haeld a head to head between Firefox and IE7... That's all I'l say on the subject. 

Yes Bogus paper is a must when painting scrim ! The Home Depot option actually works quite well. Don't however use floor underlayment felt, it is often impregnated with stuf to keep it from absorbing moisture, which runs contrary to the purpose of bogus paper. It's essentially an 80 pound bond paper and the only advantage I have found by using "real" bogus paper < real bogus paper ? that's oxymoronic isn't it ? > is that it tends to come in wider rolls than the red stuff they sell at the Depot.

Jeez guys come on I thought Everybody'd be picking on the newb for not using the search not jumping on me for having a totally integrated browser !!!!


----------



## cutlunch (Jan 30, 2007)

molloe90 said:


> My high school is putting on Once Upon A Mattress, and we wanted to paint the scrim with the logo. We also want to have the beginning ballet (if any of you know the show) behind the scrim lit from behind, so it is in silhouette. We currently have a shark-tooth scrim, and I was wondering what would be the best paint to use for that purpose. It would also be nice if it wasn't permanent, but that's not a necessity




Other people have made good comments about painting a scrim so I won't touch on how to do it. 

You say you can afford to waste a scrim on this one production and this is what will happen once you paint it. Can your drama department afford to buy a brand new scrim with the next two years if you need it for another show? 
Has your head of drama approved this or is this still in the planning stage?

A painted scrim can really look good but like some musicians, be a one hit wonder. If it is only the logo then I would probably use a gobo to project the logo onto the scrim. A well done gobo can be just as effective.

I am not trying to talk you out of it but play devils advocate so you think about the pluses & minuses. I like your imagination.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 30, 2007)

An excellent point. 

You can get a couple of custom made color gobos... heck you can probably get a couple of new high definition Source4 barrels too... for a lot less money than a new scrim. 

What about putting your money into a Rosco I-pro so you can print your own color gobos.


----------

